# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Pérdidas de agua e Infiltración de agua al alcantarillado

## Jonasino

> A finales del siglo XX se hablaba preferentemente del servicio de agua potable como el único o el más relevante de los servicios sanitarios para la comunidad, mientras tanto, las aguas servidas se disponían crudas directamente en los efluentes (ríos, mar, lagos, canales, acequias, etc.) o se utilizaban los pozos negros o sépticos, produciendo un importante pasivo ambiental y afectando la salud de la población local.
> 
> Sin embargo a comienzos de siglo, cuando las exigencias medioambientales se empezaron a ser exigibles internacionalmente, incluso para el intercambio comercial, algunos estados de América Latina, con el apoyo de entidades internacionales como el BID y CAF, destinaron recursos para hacer algún tipo de mejoras a una serie de parámetros de salud, ambientales y de calidad de vida, dentro de los cuales estaba el alcantarillado y el tratamiento de las aguas servidas. Se produce así, un incremento (no el incremento esperado) de las coberturas de estos servicios, quedando aun una importante brecha que cubrir.
> 
> En el proceso operacional de recolección y tratamiento de aguas servidas, existen algunas ineficiencias que aumentan el volúmenes de aguas en los colectores como es la infiltración e intrusión de aguas externas en el alcantarillado, que es una versión opuesta u homologa a las pérdidas de agua en el agua potable. Estas ineficiencias (pérdidas e infiltraciones) que tienen la mayoría de los sistemas de servicios sanitarios, cuentan con una relación entre ellas y deberían ser analizadas en forma integral. Operacionalmente tienen como consecuencia un mismo problema que podríamos denominar como flujos de agua no facturadas (FANF).
> 
> Para estos efectos, se entenderá por Pérdida de agua (tomando la definición de la IWA) a la diferencia entre la cantidad (m3) de agua captada en el sistema de producción de agua potable y el volumen (m3) registrado y facturado a los clientes, descontando la cantidad (m3) de agua empleada en la operación de los sistemas de producción y distribución (lavado de filtros de plantas de tratamiento de agua potable, lavado de estanques, de redes, colectores, etc.).
> 
> Por su parte, se entenderá por Infiltración de agua en el alcantarillado, al ingreso de agua externas que no proviene del consumo de agua potable a los colectores y conducciones del alcantarillado. Estas infiltraciones son de aguas de napas subterráneas, tanto de agua dulce como de mar o intrusiones ilegales de aguas, de aguas lluvia y líquidos, realizadas por el usuario o terceros. Una forma simple de dimensionarlas, es comparar los m3 de agua potable facturados, con los m3 de aguas servidas tratadas en planta o dispuestas en el efluente, descontando el volumen del agua potable que son utilizadas por el cliente, pero que no son incorporadas al alcantarillado como riego de jardín, lavados de autos u otros. 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/gabriel-ca...mismo-problema

----------

F. Lázaro (13-jun-2017),perdiguera (02-jun-2017)

----------

